# sunnybrook satelite hookup



## wwadefarm (Jan 7, 2008)

I have a sunnybrook titan. It has a sat  and park cable hookup in the outside compartment as well as in the main entertainment center. The bedroom and basement has a park cable hookup but i cant get it to work on satelite. Does anyone have any suggestions short of running more coax. I tried putting splitter and looping to the park from the sat but nothing happened.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Jan 7, 2008)

Re: sunnybrook satelite hookup

Satellite, as you have found, out will not go through the TV/Cable coax.  That is why you have it separated in your main entertainment center from the factory.  SunnyBrook does not run it any where else.  

You would have to do it yourself by coming off the hook up in the entertainment center and running coax down the wall maybe getting into the underbelly and take it where you want it. 

Good luck and welcome to the forum.


----------



## DL Rupper (Jan 7, 2008)

Re: sunnybrook satelite hookup

GTS, are you sure the satellite signal won't go through Cable Coax.  I thought it would do the job for short distances, but not quite as good as the satellite coax would.  It was my understanding it was the splitter to the outside cable connection and to the antennea that would stop the satellite signal from working on the outside cable plug.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Jan 7, 2008)

Re: sunnybrook satelite hookup

I was wrong, but not really.  What I meant was it would not go through the cable/antenna wiring, as set up in the trailer.  The cable itself will carry the signal, but won't go through the splitter where the booster switch is for the roof top antenna. 

That is why there is always a whole different cable for satellite.  Sorry for any misunderstanding.


----------



## DL Rupper (Jan 8, 2008)

Re: sunnybrook satelite hookup

I was just checking because a couple of years ago when I had my rubber roof replaced, I had the techs take the splitter out ($$) and put in seperate cable connections to the outside cable plug and another connection to the antenna.  I was thinking that someday I would get a satellite reciever if I wanted to.  Makes my wife mad because she can't hook up a TV in the bedroom any more and watch a different cable channel.  The bedroom cable connection only works off the antenna.


----------



## wwadefarm (Jan 8, 2008)

RE: sunnybrook satelite hookup

Thanks for the help, I can see how the signal would not go thru the ant. booster so it wont work just changing the splitters. Good news is mine is a 07 model and has a huge storage area and looks like I can get to everything fairly easy thru it and run seperate cables.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Jan 8, 2008)

Re: sunnybrook satelite hookup

One solution is to just get satelite capable splitters.


----------

